# Changing default adjustment in develop module



## hansonphoto (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi - I'm either a first time or near first time poster on here. As background, I've been using LR since the original Beta, and am a working professional press and editorial photographer. 

I recently upgraded from 4.2 to 4.3, and have a question. In 4.2, something odd had started to happen - as I moved from one image to the next in the develop module, the default (or first) adjustment that I was offered on that new image was 'Exposure'. In previous versions, it had been whatever the last adjustment I'd used (eg 'saturation' or whatever). I quickly grew to love this new feature - it seemed to work better for me. Of course, when I upgraded to 4.3, it reverted to how it had been previously. 

I'm sure there's a button that switches this, but I just can't work it out. Anyone had this experience? Does this make sense as a question? Can someone show me the button? It'll not make the biggest change in the world to me, but I'd grown to prefer the predictability it brought.

Thanks

R


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings welcome to the forum.

I can't say for sure but it sounds suspiciously like you may be viewing images developed with different process versions and so the appearance and order of the develop modules sliders change.
Please elaborate.
I otherwise have never heard of the order of the develop sliders changing in the way that I think you are describing.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## hansonphoto (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Tony - thanks for your reply.  I'd never come across this until 4.2, and it's gone again in 4.3 - there's a possibility this was just a glitch (but one I liked!) in my install for some reason.  This was all with the 2012 process (I've double checked, but the differences between the two processes are so significant it would be hard to mistake them). 

With caps-lock on, I develop one image using multiple changes, hit B to add to quick collection and move to the next image, pasting the previous image's settings onto the new image.  Then, to adjust those settings, I would use the < and > keys to reach the adjustment I want to change.  In 4.2 it was resetting to 'exposure' as the start point for each adjustment. Now (and previously) it uses the most recent change that I'd made on the previous image (eg 'saturation') as the start point for the range of adjustments. 

I recognise this is a very minor thing - but the consistency of knowing where I was in the range of adjustments each time I moved to a new image was something I'd grown to like.  And it was something that was there for 4.2 (only) and is not there in 4.3 now.

Thanks!

R


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 23, 2013)

I would be fascinated to know whether anyone else could confirm the behaviour you describe.
My workflow is somewhat different so I doubt, even if my Lr4.2 was capable of doing what you describe, that I would have noticed.
Nonetheless, there are many individuals on this forum who stretch Lightroom in all sorts of ways so it is very possible that someone did come across this.
Lets wait and see.

Tony Jay


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you talking about the adjustment brush, which does appear to show the last adjustment used, or the basic panel?


----------

